# El PC Enciende pero No Arranca



## dj_omega (Mar 21, 2008)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en este Foro y agradesco de antemano en caso de que me puedan ayudar... Un amigo me trajo su Pc para que la revisara ya que esta enciende pero no arranca, al revisarla note de ke la bateria del CMOS estaba descargada la cual se cambio por una nueva a entral al BIOS note que en el Standar CMOS Features no reconoce ninguno de las dos unidades de cd que tiene la maquina solo reconoce el DISCO DURO y la Disketera, probe con cambiar los cables IDE y el problema persiste, probé la fuente con un voltimetro y la corriente esta bien... le e intetado de todo y no puedo hacerla arrancar solo les dejo la lectura que aparece en la pantalla al encenderla...

*Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG, An Energy Star Ally
Copyrlght  (C) 1984-99, Award Softwarw, Inc.

TRM-S381-M     (V1.06)

Main Processor :  PENTIUM III 550 E MHz (100x5.5)
Memory Testing : 261120K OK + 1024K Shared Memory

Award Plug and Play BIOS Extension v1.0A
Coprilght (C) 1999, Award Software, Inc.

Trend ChipAwayVirus (R) On Guard Ver 1.64

Primary Master: ST340010A 3.60
Primary Slave: NONE
Secundary Master: SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-152B BS02 (no aparece en el CMOS del Bios)
Secundary Slave: LITE-ON LTR-52246S 6S0D (no aparece en el CMOS del Bios)*

Estare atento a sus comentarios y a cualquier sugerencia que gusten dejar   [/b]


----------



## frankKM (Mar 21, 2008)

es que tienes los 2 configurados como slave asi que saca el jumper de uno y ponlo
o como master o como cable select


----------



## dj_omega (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok Frank gracias por tu pronta respuesta pero los cables siempre han ido como estan en el compu y probe lo ke me dices y de varias formas pero no consigo hacer ke arranque la maquina de verdad no se que hacerle ya... me dijeron que podian ser los drivers de la Bios que no estan actualizados pero nunca he hecho eso y una maquina tan vieja sea posible de que venga con esa opcion?


----------



## El nombre (Mar 21, 2008)

con  disco de arranque tampoco? ¿Lo intenta? ¿Arrancas desde A: o CD?


----------



## dj_omega (Mar 21, 2008)

Intente tambien con dos Disco de Arranque diferentes la verda nunca habia visto un problema similar y el BIOS no esta dañado porke puedo entar al SETUP... quiero ke por lo menos me deje formatear el sistema pero no puedo!


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 21, 2008)

Probá con un disco de inicio de Windows 98 que lo bajás de Acá.
Las lectoras las reconoce la bios, sino no aparecerían en la pantalla.
El que no reconoce las lectoras es el setup, pero mientras dejés los IDEs en "auto" va a funcionar.





			
				dj_omega dijo:
			
		

> Intente tambien con dos Disco de Arranque diferentes la verda nunca habia visto un problema similar y *el BIOS no esta dañado porke puedo entar al SETUP... *quiero ke por lo menos me deje formatear el sistema pero no puedo!


Eso no tiene nada que ver, tuve un caso en que una BIOS se había "semi-borrado" y a veces entraba al setup y a veces no, y a veces se veía todo muy mal. Por supuesto que esa BIOS nunca volvió a servir, aunque a veces entraba al setup nunca funcionaba al 100%.
Pero no quiere decir que te pase lo mismo, este fue un caso muy raro, he trabajado con muchas computadoras y nunca me había pasado antes de ese caso.

Si con el disco de inicio podés arrancar, vas a poder formatear el disco rígido.
Si no funciona con las lectoras de CD probá sacandolas, no las necesitás para formatear el disco.
Hace algún sonido o pitidito al arrancar la PC? (como el que hace normalmente que es un "bip" cortito al prender)



Salu2!


----------



## dj_omega (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok probare a ver con el Disco de incio de win. 98 y si hace el bit al encender como un bit normal...Cualquier cosa les informaciónrmo!


----------



## dj_omega (Mar 22, 2008)

ok amigos les cuento, probe l Disco duro en mi compu el BIOS lo reconocio pero no el windows, trate de hacerlo arrancar con un disco de arranque de win. 98 y nada, descargue los supuestos drivers de la Tarjeta Madre e intente meterlo con un diskete ya quelas unidades de cd no las quiere reconocer el setup y tampoco... como me doy cuenta si es el Disco Duro que esta jodiendo? mi compu lo acepto pero no se vio! hay otra forma de probarlo?


----------



## eLBARDOS (Mar 22, 2008)

definitivamente es tu disco duro. prueba con otro disco q tenga sistema operativo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Hacele un fdisk a ese disco, con una maquina con win98, formatealo con sistema,(te copia el command.com) sino en DOS pone sys d: (disco a probar)

Pero no entiendo bien algo

1º La maquina arranca - comprueba la memoria - carga los driver - busca de donde bootear- Arranca. Donde se queda?

2º Algunas maquinas no reconocen las lectoras de CD o sea no las muestra en el Setup (por lo genaral las que tienen Detect hardisc. Pero lo mismo windows cuando arranca pone los driver. OJO!

3º Si no reconoce los cd no aparecera la opcion Boot Cd. 

4º Pero asi mismo si el disco estubiera roto , o hasta sin disco te da un mensaje de error de booteo.

Con respecto a actualizar la bios. esa maquina estaba andando asi como esta. no tiene nada que ver. 

Para no errarle Saca el disco de otra maquina y tiene que arrancar. Saludos


----------



## dj_omega (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok amigos gracias por todas sus sugerencias y comentarios de verdad me ayudaron ke jode, solo me keda probar con otro HD ya ke este en definitiva esta dañado despues de hacer varias pruebas con un convertidor de IDE a Usb y no lo reconoce tampoco, le dire a mi amigo le compre otro HD y probemos aver ke tal nos va en cuanto tenga noticias les informaciónrmo, gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## Mjarre (Abr 2, 2008)

Mira no metas otro disco con sistema operativo a una maquina donde no lo instalaste, porque al instalar un sistema operativo lo que te hace es instalarlo con el harware y Bios de la maquina en donde lo instalaste.... asi que si en realidad quieres saber si funcionan o no tus discos duros, simplemente formatealos y ahi te dira si tus pistas o discos estan dañados.... ahora si los formateas con ayuda de otra maquina que no se te olvide poner el jumper del disco que formatearas en modo esclavo osea (S)...

Y como dices que ya probaste de todo, tu computadora prende.... pues ya formateados tus discos, colocalos y si todo esta bien, tu computadora se quedara en negro con un cursor pulsante o te saldra el mensaje parecido a este(Error de disco, cambielo y pulse continiar, anular o reintentar)....

y para que le instales windows otra vez, nesecito que me digas las caracteristicas de tu computadora o con que plataforma corria porque para cada windows puede o no instalarce simplemente insertando el CD de instalacion de Windows...


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 20, 2008)

Antes de perder la cabeza con ideas de fdisk y format, prueba de nuevo entrando a la bios y restaurando los valores de fabrica de la bios (por ejemplo con F8 o F,,,algo).

Tambien prueba bajando la frecuencia de mP (p.e. 100 x 5).

Coloca la deteccion de los ide en automatico, no importa si no se configuran al arranque, desde Win98 en adelante el sistema los detecta y configura.

Si quieres arrancar desde disquete, tienes que configurar la secuencia de los dispositivos en la bios igualmente (p.e. 1 Boot: floppy, 2 Boot: hard disk, 3 Boot: cd-rom).

Y por ultimo; si el computador arranca, muestra la información de los perifericos y se detiene mostrando un mensaje de boot disk falla o no se encuentra, busca un disco de arranque CON EL MISMO sistema operativo instalado el el disco duro (Win95, Win98, WinNT o WinXP) simplemente por que cada version maneja un sistema de archivos diferente.

Visita
http://oldfiles.org.uk/powerload/bootdisk.htm

para conocer aun mas tu enemigo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 20, 2008)

Coloca la deteccion de los ide en automatico, no importa si no se configuran al arranque, desde Win98 en adelante el sistema los detecta y configura.



Si la bios no detecta el disco o no lo pones manualmente, No botea y por lo tanto no arranca windows, ni DOS, ni nada, por lo tanto no puede configurar nada. Saludos


----------

